# RED'S PRO-SERIES HYDRAULICS



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Competition FBSS Black (Rockford) 
$899.00
Competition FBSS Chrome (Rockford) 
$999.00
Pro-Series FBSS Black(Marzocchi) 
$999.00
Pro-Series FBSS Chrome(Marzocchi) 
$1099.00
Show Series FBSS All Chrome(Rockford 80-Four Chrome Adex)
$3499.00
Competition 4 pump Black(Rockford)
$1449.00
Competition 4 pump Chrome(Rockford)
$1599.00
Pro-Series 4 pump Black(Marzocchi)
$1549.00
Pro-Series 4 pump Chrome(Marzocchi)
$1799.00
Show Series 4 pump All Chrome(Rockford 80-Four Chrome Adex)
$3999.00

Our cylinders have been newly redesigned....call for prices

All prices shown are retail
Shipping not included
Call 1-800-REDS-321 and tell us that you saw us on LAYITLOW.com and we will give you 10% off our normal retail prices. 



Last edited by redsproseries at Oct 14 2003, 03:06 PM


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)




----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

what have you redesigned about your cylinders?


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Go to www.locompany.com 



Last edited by redsproseries at Oct 14 2003, 03:59 PM


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Oct 14 2003, 02:13 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what's your name?


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

We've made them stronger for all of those that hop their rides....different metal and stronger caps with more threads.....we also have a 22" telescopic cylinder that will let you lay like a 12"


----------



## dabomb (Aug 14, 2001)

is there a web site on this product...


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Oct 14 2003, 02:20 PM
> *We've made them stronger for all of those that hop their rides....different metal and stronger caps with more threads.....we also have a 22" telescopic cylinder that will let you lay like a 12"*


 pics? i have 36"


----------



## psychorider (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Oct 14 2003, 02:02 PM
> *Competition FBSS Black (Rockford)
> $899.00
> Competition FBSS Chrome (Rockford)
> ...


 what size are the ports on the blocks for the comp series and for the pro-series????


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

I go by "PNUT". For the last six months we have been restocking and revamping the company. The website www.redshydraulics.net is under construction and our full color catalogs are at the printers as we speak. Look for us to come out strong for next year's car show season.



RED'S PRO-SERIES


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Our standard blocks are 3/8" ported, but we manufacture them.....So we can make them custom up to 1" ports.


----------



## psychorider (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Oct 14 2003, 02:35 PM
> *Our standard blocks are 3/8" ported, but we manufacture them.....So we can make them custom up to 1" ports.*


 specifically, what are the sizes for the 2 different kits?? In other words if I order one of these kits from you, what are you sending??


competition

Pro-series


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

I only have six phone lines ringing....so here we go....I have a special offer for all you people on LAYITLOW.com

10" fat (3/8" top port) red or black powder coated cylinders
$60.00 a pair


1-800-REDS-321


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm runnin' out......only have 30 pairs left


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

better hurry ........when they run out , the deal ends!


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

WE JUST GOT A SHIPMENT OF OUR WHITE SUPER HOPPING 3 1/2 TON SPRINGS.......THESE COIL SPRINGS ARE IN ALL THE RED'S CHAMPION HOPPERS AND DANCERS......THE JOKER....THE BLACK WIDOW....AND ALL THE REST...

WE ARE HAVING A SALE FOR LAYITLOW.COM CUSTOMERS ONLY.....UNTIL FRIDAY AT 6:30PM PACIFIC TIME....

NORMAL RETAIL PRICE IS $160.00 A PAIR


YOU GET THEM FOR $140.00 A PAIR

CALL 1-800-REDS-321 TO ORDER YOUR PAIR TODAY!

THESE THINGS GO FAST SO DON'T MISS IT!


----------



## 65supersport (Sep 26, 2003)

Damn you guy's deparate? Go the classifieds for this shit. 

REDS new slogan "Killing the Competition"
Showtime: It's Showtime
Pro Hopper : Simply the Best
CCE :  
Black Magic : "Come to the Darkside" Luke, I'm your father :biggrin:


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

No we're not desperate......but thanks for posting and putting this post up at the top.....and thanks to all you people that are not haters......and are ordering!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Oct 15 2003, 10:26 AM
> *WE JUST GOT A SHIPMENT OF OUR WHITE SUPER HOPPING 3 1/2 TON SPRINGS.......THESE COIL SPRINGS ARE IN ALL THE RED'S CHAMPION HOPPERS AND DANCERS......THE JOKER....THE BLACK WIDOW....AND ALL THE REST...
> 
> WE ARE HAVING A SALE FOR LAYITLOW.COM CUSTOMERS ONLY.....UNTIL FRIDAY AT 6:30PM PACIFIC TIME....
> ...


NOT HATING BUT THAT'S ALOT OF $$$ FOR A SET OF 3 1/2 TONS

I NOW NACHO AT O.S.C. WILL GIVE US 2 SETS FOR THAT PRICE. 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Oct 15 2003, 01:01 PM


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Not these coil springs......You must have never heard of how good these are......don't matter though......I'm getting plenty of orders


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

rps,

do you have over stock on fenners and blocks for them???


,

cc


----------



## 714RIDERZ (Dec 6, 2002)

sup pnut .. i was at the shop yesterday and damn you guys have gotten your shit together... i hope to see reds blow up in 2004... oh yea pnut who was the big fella there he was coo but i didnt get his name. and by the way im chris


----------



## 714RIDERZ (Dec 6, 2002)

\oh yea homeboyz 64 is tight. the frame work looks good


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

These vehicles have our white coils in them......take a look at their records 



Last edited by redsproseries at Oct 15 2003, 04:43 PM


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Last edited by redsproseries at Oct 15 2003, 04:44 PM


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)




----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)




----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)




----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)




----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)




----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

u get my pm??

nice pics BTW


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)




----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

more details on those telescopic cylinders???


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)




----------



## 857baller (Oct 11, 2003)

whats the website for RED HYDRAULICS, AND CAN U ORDER STUFF ONLINE OR BY PHONE?


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

the web address is www.redshydraulics.net ....but our site is under construction at the time....you can call 1-800-REDS-321 to make an order or ask a question.


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Oh did I mention that this car has our white coils?...


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)




----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

I don't know why alot of people dislike Reds so much... I know, I know, the whole America's most wanted thing and all... although it's hard not to do, it isn't fair to shoot down current efforts being put forward under the Red's name because of what happened back in the day... 

I have to agree with a fellow LILer (I can't remember who) as they said, these same Reds products under a different name would sell even better then they do now, simply because it wouldn't be Reds....

I remember the first juiced rides I had ever seen, had Reds Hydraulics in'em... With the exception of one truck around here that had a Porky's setup... I have friends rollin' OLD Reds Doubletops and they never had/have any problems...

What do you guys think? Are people giving Reds a bad rep based on the past, or is it because of the products???





Last edited by vwlownslo at Oct 15 2003, 07:31 PM


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

are you going to get the website up and running?


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

How about this one? 



Last edited by redsproseries at Oct 15 2003, 06:14 PM


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 15 2003, 07:10 PM
> *are you going to get the website up and running?*


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Working on it...


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Oct 15 2003, 07:14 PM
> *Working on it...*


 thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


where the hell is the joker???????????


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63+Oct 15 2003, 05:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Booyaa63 @ Oct 15 2003, 05:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--redsproseries_@Oct 15 2003, 07:14 PM
> *Working on it...*


thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


where the hell is the joker???????????[/b][/quote]
Yeah thats what I also want to know???


----------



## IE_LOW_BOY (Oct 15, 2003)

Is that true? You had the first flip over at a Lowrider show?


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

yes......it's true.......that is straight out of LRM......Oh, and "THE JOKER"is on her way to Germany for a month long auto show.


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

Did you guys build a new joker? What kind of price for an aquantance of Masa and Wally get? Does Efrin still run the long beach shop?


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

You guys should bring a car out to the La Gente car show this weekend in El Centro on Saturday.


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

We're working on the website.....we want it to be a good one before we put it up....we have tried a few web designers and didn't like them so.....it will be soon though. 



Last edited by redsproseries at Oct 16 2003, 04:22 PM


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Yes Efrain is still the owner.....and you would have to ask him about a discount.


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vwlownslo_@Oct 15 2003, 06:10 PM
> *I don't know why alot of people dislike Reds so much... I know, I know, the whole America's most wanted thing and all... although it's hard not to do, it isn't fair to shoot down current efforts being put forward under the Red's name because of what happened back in the day...
> 
> I have to agree with a fellow LILer (I can't remember who) as they said, these same Reds products under a different name would sell even better then they do now, simply because it wouldn't be Reds....
> ...


 Definately being given a bad rep.....but we don't mind.....if these people don't want to buy a quality product , because of a story on America's Most Wanted, then let them go with another brand. People that know hydraulics, know that our products are good. And you will see that with this new crew, the RED's name will come back strong.


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

As Efrain would say "When they stop talking shit.....that's when you need to worry!"


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Well ast least their trying to repair the name instead of hide it.. hiding looks cowardish, 

comming back strong with out flaws and a good quality product is def the way to go...

GOOD LUCK boys, I love seeing business's suceed,

SUCESS IS HITING ROCK BOTTOM AND BOUNCING BACK UP TO THE TOP... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

can you pm, me some info for retail


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

Shit Shorty outta Houston been keepin Reds on the map just tearin up the show circuit


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I THOUGHT SHORTY HAD HIS OWN LINE NOW?


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vwlownslo_@Oct 15 2003, 06:10 PM
> *I don't know why alot of people dislike Reds so much... I know, I know, the whole America's most wanted thing and all... although it's hard not to do, it isn't fair to shoot down current efforts being put forward under the Red's name because of what happened back in the day...
> 
> I have to agree with a fellow LILer (I can't remember who) as they said, these same Reds products under a different name would sell even better then they do now, simply because it wouldn't be Reds....
> ...


 i havent seen any of reds new stuff but there are more than enough of those crappy reds integrated pumps running around here that i hate working on and i had a standard reds pump that i needed a dump cartridge for so i called reds and by the time they got done telling me that i had to pay $60.00 for a damb dump cartridge i took care of it and put a prohopper delta on it . see ya reds


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruz_Campos_@Oct 15 2003, 02:25 PM
> *rps,
> 
> do you have over stock on fenners and blocks for them???
> ...


 rps, 

maybe you missed my post before.


,


cc


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

I didn't miss your post......I was just trying to find out about these fenners and blocks from someone here that knew about them......I'm sorry but we don't have any........


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghost211+Oct 16 2003, 12:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ghost211 @ Oct 16 2003, 12:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--vwlownslo_@Oct 15 2003, 06:10 PM
> *I don't know why alot of people dislike Reds so much... I know, I know, the whole America's most wanted thing and all... although it's hard not to do, it isn't fair to shoot down current efforts being put forward under the Red's name because of what happened back in the day...
> 
> I have to agree with a fellow LILer (I can't remember who) as they said, these same Reds products under a different name would sell even better then they do now, simply because it wouldn't be Reds....
> ...


i havent seen any of reds new stuff but there are more than enough of those crappy reds integrated pumps running around here that i hate working on and i had a standard reds pump that i needed a dump cartridge for so i called reds and by the time they got done telling me that i had to pay $60.00 for a damb dump cartridge i took care of it and put a prohopper delta on it . see ya reds[/b][/quote]
First of all...I don't know who you talked to, but a dump cartridge is only $35.....it has never been $60.....and we don't sell the integrated pumps anymore (just the parts for them)...


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Oct 16 2003, 10:51 AM
> *I didn't miss your post......I was just trying to find out about these fenners and blocks from someone here that knew about them......I'm sorry but we don't have any........*


 no problem,

thank you for your response.

,

cc


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Hey reds, I hope things go good for your long beach shop guys! Tell Spaci that the guy from sacramento will be ordering a few thinsg from you soon. And i even reccomended my boy whos opening a shop in Portland Oregon, to carry a full line of your product. One love guys. BRING IT BACK TO BUMPER SMACK!!!!!!


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks for your support SHOWTIME916.....We appreciate it.....and if you ever need anything....just get a hold of us...


----------



## 714RIDERZ (Dec 6, 2002)

REDZ BE PUTTN THOSE BITCHEZ ON BACK BUMPER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

u guys still usin the motors with the 'tang' end or with a spline? just wonderin, cause i shattered a shit ton of those old style keys that had the tang end on them back in the day...


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Spline......but we still have those old couplings if you need a shit ton of them.....lol


----------



## 64-life (Dec 24, 2002)

The crew at REDS are cool as hell except for PNUT lol :cheesy: just started ordering from them my parts are always on time,look out 2004.


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Real funny......wasn't I supposed to send you guys some stuff this week.....I think UPS lost it.....Oh well.......LMAO.......


PNUT


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Im glad to see Red's making a come back, That was my first setup many many years ago, I have reds cylinders and hoses still in my lincoln that have lasted 6yrs and there just now starting to give out, but damn 6yrs is a long ass time :biggrin: Also man The Joker was my favorite Dancer of all time back in the day, can't wait to see if it comes back out :0 :0 

























Big Ups Red's :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Thank you for the support....and the pics of "The Best Car Dancer Ever"....If you ever need anything from us, give us a call....we have good deals on cylinders right now.


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Oct 15 2003, 12:26 PM
> *WE JUST GOT A SHIPMENT OF OUR WHITE SUPER HOPPING 3 1/2 TON SPRINGS.......THESE COIL SPRINGS ARE IN ALL THE RED'S CHAMPION HOPPERS AND DANCERS......THE JOKER....THE BLACK WIDOW....AND ALL THE REST...
> 
> WE ARE HAVING A SALE FOR LAYITLOW.COM CUSTOMERS ONLY.....UNTIL FRIDAY AT 6:30PM PACIFIC TIME....
> ...


 Thank you to all you lucky people that got in on the sale.......have fun this weekend......when you're catching those extra inches!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

I STILL HAVE A POSTER OF THE JOKER SIGNED BY DAVID FROM THE LOUISVILLE LRM SHOW YEARS AGO.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 18 2003, 06:48 PM
> *I STILL HAVE A POSTER OF THE JOKER SIGNED BY DAVID FROM THE LOUISVILLE LRM SHOW YEARS AGO.*


 Me To :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

What's up RED's this is your old homies JENDA'S CUSTOM AUTO, we did business with you back in the early 90's hope you still got love for us, send us some price sheets and product news and you know we will sell hella for you... We still are puttin it down up here in the Northwest, with our three hoppers, one being a radical that our son (14 years old) hops to 73 inches (show legal) he is the Current king of the streets of Seattle, WA so what ya say, lets do it again! And if Sylvia is still around tell her I said hi and to all the other homies to and Jenda's always has love for REDS. You did us good back in the day and our cars where hot then to. Here's the info for you Take care Peace

Jenda's Custom Auto
2109 SE 112th Ave
Portland, Oregon 97216
503-710-0947


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Reds im so happy you guys came back man! Reds has the best customer service ever! Never sleep on REDS!!!


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

.... 



Last edited by SHOWTIME916 at Oct 21 2003, 07:06 PM


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

WE WILL BE HAVING WEEKLY SPECIALS ON LAYITLOW.COM STARTING NEXT WEEK.....BE SURE TO CHECK THIS POST ....DON'T MISS OUT....


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Oct 22 2003, 11:27 AM
> *WE WILL BE HAVING WEEKLY SPECIALS ON LAYITLOW.COM STARTING NEXT WEEK.....BE SURE TO CHECK THIS POST ....DON'T MISS OUT....
> 
> 
> ...


 What you guys should do is become a forum sponser and then have a topic pinned somewhere like alot of these other people, just a suggestion for you.


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

WELL, THAT MIGHT BE A CONSIDERATION....BUT THANKS TO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT VIEW THIS TOPIC AND POST A MESSAGE, THIS TOPIC USUALLY STAYS AT THE TOP OF THE POST ANYWAYS.


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

heres another idea,

advertise in LRM, my book, LIL banner, all the magazines, and travel all over with your cars to get it known your back in business to stay....

Look at DONTRE, all the way from BC CANADA, don't miss a show no matter where it is.... his car was in Vegas everyone knows him now....


----------



## carvr2 (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey I got A old set of reds styling pumps. I'm going to test them and put them in my s-10 . I hope It works out and If I need parts Ill give you a buzz


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

cool....we'll help you out with any questions or parts that you need...just get in touch with us.....1-800-REDS-321


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

:wave: 



Last edited by redsproseries at Oct 24 2003, 09:28 PM


----------



## IE_LOW_BOY (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey Red's, are you guys gonna bring some cars out to shows next year? I hear that you have some potential champions. And will you bring out the joker, and black widow, and redosaurus, and cars like that?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

BUMP JUST TO HOOK UP THE HOMIES & KEEP THIS ON THE TOP


----------



## IE_LOW_BOY (Oct 15, 2003)

BUMP BUMP BUMP the sound of there bumpers BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## bounce n OH (Oct 23, 2003)

bang`n bumper every day in my 85 regal hitt`n 65 inches u know with 1 pro-series g-1 pumps straight out the box homie


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

"The Joker" is in Germany right now, and I don't know if we'll be able to bring it out to any shows next year, but we will have some hoppers out there.


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

whats the special of the week?


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

The weekly special has been posted under "RED'S WEEKLY LAY IT LOW SPECIAL" in this forum.


----------



## IE_LOW_BOY (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for the deal, and I'm glad to see you guys are coming back! I've been to alot of other shops and I've never got better customer service then your's. Keep it hittin'!


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks for the support ie_low_boy! We try our best to please all of our customers.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 17 2003, 01:53 AM
> *Im glad to see Red's making a come back, That was my first setup many many years ago, I have reds cylinders and hoses still in my lincoln that have lasted 6yrs and there just now starting to give out, but damn 6yrs is a long ass time :biggrin: Also man The Joker was my favorite Dancer of all time back in the day, can't wait to see if it comes back out :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn stole my pictures


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Any one got this pic?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

This one?


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

your last pics didn't post....


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

HAVING PROBLEMS AT THE PRINTERS, BUT OUR CATALOGS SHOULD BE SHIPPING OUT IN A FEW WEEKS.....ALSO OUR WEBSITE SHOULD BE DONE....IF YOU WOULD LIKE A CATALOG (FREE OF CHARGE) LEAVE ME AN EMAIL.


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

LAST DAY FOR THE WEEKLY SPECIAL.....CHECK BACK ON MONDAY


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

my red's pumps .........the lowrider 2000 series lasted 5 years!!!


i only had to replace the motors a couple times and i liked the switch :biggrin: 



the only thing i didn't like was those damn weak ass mini cylinders they bent easy........


----------

